# m&r's dtg



## staned (Feb 25, 2007)

anyone seen a idot dtg from m&r yet? stan


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

There was a dtg printer in the M&R booth at the Long Beach ISS Show in Jan 2007 and at the Orlando ISS Show in Feb. 2007. However, it has not been in their booth since then. The word in the industry was that M&R was only going to sell direct and then they had some corporate changes and the focus was directed in other areas. Rich (owner of M&R) just bought out the other business owners a couple of months ago. Not sure what the plans are in the future for a dtg. Here is a link to a post that talks about it - Screenprinting and Digital Garment Printing University

Hope this helps.

Mark


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Just heard a rumor that M&R will have a dtg machine in their booth at the SGIA Show. So, I guess they took some time after the soft launch to re-evaluate the project and will be releasing the same one or a new one. Just thought I would give you an update. Again, it is a rumor and in our industry...there is no guarantee.


----------

